# best solvent for making shellac?



## thetyreman (13 Nov 2021)

I have been using isopropyl 99% alcohol so far but have heard that industrial methylated spirits is better or ethanol both of which can be bought on ebay, and read somewhere that they used 80% proof alcohol in the past,

also do you really need a license to use industrial meths? 

just wondered on your thoughts on this subject and what is the best option? I buy the flakes and shake it up, the isoproply does take ages, usually over 24 hours before I can use it, my source is probably going to run out within 6 months so looking at a replacement.


----------



## Adam W. (13 Nov 2021)

Ethanol is pretty quick to dissolve the flakes, but I'm not sure what the elfin safety issues are.


----------



## Fitzroy (13 Nov 2021)

Meths is 90% ethanol with methanol added to make it unfit for consumption, poisonous  Ethanol will incur duty so will be very expensive.


----------



## Ollie78 (13 Nov 2021)

Just regular meths is all I have ever used, the purple dye doesn't seem to make any colour difference.

Ollie


----------



## sihollies (13 Nov 2021)

Ditto on Ollie78's input. 
I always use a blonde shellac & the purple tint of meths has never had any impact on the colour of the finish.
It's also far cheaper than ethanol.

Simon


----------



## sometimewoodworker (14 Nov 2021)

thetyreman said:


> I have been using isopropyl 99% alcohol so far but have heard that industrial methylated spirits is better or ethanol both of which can be bought on ebay, and read somewhere that they used 80% proof alcohol in the past,


I use 99% methyl alcohol as it’s available locally at about £1.00 a litre if I buy 8.5 litre cans. The only slight downside is that I need to use an organic filter mask when spraying, but even if I were using ethyl alcohol I would need to do the same as they are both poisonous the only difference being the amounts that do damage. YMMV.


----------



## Henniep (14 Nov 2021)

I've also onl


Ollie78 said:


> Just regular meths is all I have ever used, the purple dye doesn't seem to make any colour difference.
> 
> Ollie



I only use standard domestic meths. Apply by hand


----------



## jcassidy (14 Nov 2021)

ISA should not be used for making shellac, for several reasons. Interesting read below with a section on shellac.

Isopropyl vs Denatured Alcohol


----------



## Yorkieguy (14 Nov 2021)

I haven't done a lot of French polishing, but when I have, I've only used domestic meths with not problem - I thought it was the norm. Incidentally, to avoid any confusion for forum members from outside the UK, what we call 'methylated spirit' is widely termed 'denatured alcohol' in other parts of the world.


----------



## Jacob (14 Nov 2021)

Yes meths.
Ethanol is better with ice, Angostura bitters, slice of lemon and a dash of tonic


----------



## bp122 (14 Nov 2021)

Don't mean to hijack the thread but where do you guys buy the shellac flakes from and what make?


----------



## Adam W. (14 Nov 2021)

Axminster Liberon flakes


----------



## jimmy_s (14 Nov 2021)

I have just used meths. I have some absolute ethanol but have never seen any need to use it for shellac.


----------



## AESamuel (14 Nov 2021)

Another vote for bog standard purple meths here.


----------



## Adam W. (15 Nov 2021)

Can't get meths in Denmark, which is quite lucky, as the smell of it makes me want to puke.


----------



## Craig22 (15 Nov 2021)

Same here. Or if I decide to do something different, finishing spirit. That is ethanol with a small amount of shellac added. Fiddes do that in 1 litre for about £18.

Wow that has shot up in price! I bought 5 litres quite a long time ago, and can't remember it being the current price of ~£75!!

Usually that is used for spiriting off at the end of French Polishing, but it can be used to dissolve flakes too.


----------



## Peter Sefton (15 Nov 2021)

Standard meths, so much cheaper






Barrettine Methylated Spirits - Restorate


Perfect for thinning spirit based french polishes, stains, washing brushes or glass cleaning. Methylated Spirits is a DIY homecare and restoration must have.




restorate.co.uk


----------



## Craig22 (15 Nov 2021)

These guys Hammerl GmbH & Co. KG Geigenlacke sell 99% ethanol (with 1% MEK). 1 litre for Euro 6.95.


----------



## MikeK (15 Nov 2021)

Craig22 said:


> These guys Hammerl GmbH & Co. KG Geigenlacke sell 99% ethanol (with 1% MEK). 1 litre for Euro 6.95.



The shipping to UK customers would likely be brutal. In addition to the shipping cost in the table below, there is a €17.50 Customs clearance charge and UK duties.


----------



## jcassidy (15 Nov 2021)

Jacob said:


> Yes meths.
> Ethanol is better with ice, Angostura bitters, slice of lemon and a dash of tonic



Stuff cut lemons into a big jar, fill it up with ethanol, stick it in a hot press for a few weeks and ecco, limoncello Sicilian style.


----------



## jcassidy (15 Nov 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Axminster Liberon flakes



Can't find any in Dublin so checked out Axminster; €21, plus €25 shipping!!! for 250g packet, that's all customs and duties...


----------



## Craig22 (15 Nov 2021)

MikeK said:


> The shipping to UK customers would likely be brutal. In addition to the shipping cost in the table below, there is a €17.50 Customs clearance charge and UK duties.



Agreed. I hadn't looked as far as the shipping tables. I think the problem is that shipping flammable materials needs a significant paperwork burden, and that is what punches up the price from Euro10 to Euro33. Plus VAT (payable in Germany) so it should not be hit with any import charges; but I have no idea how Brexit has changed things in that regard.

But it does make the price impractical.

You can get meths without the blue colouring by the way. Same price (~£18 for 5l). I've heard it said that meths has increased in price by a factor of two because of use in hand santizer. That does not sound right, because most hand sanitizers use Iso-propyl alcohol. Meths has either methanol or MEK in it to stop people drinking it, and as we know has a very characteristic, and somewhat unpleasant smell.

When pure ethanol was freely available, there was an old adage - girls were advised never to marry a French Polisher, because they were perpetually sozzled by drinking the ethanol shellac solvent.


----------



## Adam W. (21 Nov 2021)

jcassidy said:


> Can't find any in Dublin so checked out Axminster; €21, plus €25 shipping!!! for 250g packet, that's all customs and duties...











Liberon Button Shellac 500g-LIBBS500G






www.handyhardware.ie









__





Liberon Blonde DeWaxed Shellac Flakes available online - The Carpentry Store






www.thecarpentrystore.com


----------



## jcassidy (21 Nov 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Liberon Button Shellac 500g-LIBBS500G
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but I've history with the Carpentry Store... placed an order that never arrived and no response to several emails...


----------

